# silent reflux or something else??



## joeimpatient (May 15, 2008)

Hi,
hope you can help as im at my wits end with 5 week old dd.Below is a list of symptoms that she has;

Starts crying as soon as she starts sucking on bottle and stomach makes very loud rumbling noises during and after feeds,

goes red and stiff and arches her back and is hungry but unable to finish feeding due to what i beleive pain,

and several times during a feed will stop breathing for 2-3 seconds and gasps in for breath and seems a little scared by that as am i,

gets hiccups 1 or 2 times a day which sometimes results in a little milk coming back up,

doesnt settle very well from midnight to 4 or 5am and keeps wanting to be held,

feeds take 1 to 1 1/2 hours long,

also if i change her nappy mid feed or straight after she brings back a little milk up then as well,but is fine in between feeds.

She has had thrush (her throat look red and blistery and has a few blisters on the roof of her mouth) and was on nystatin since last friday but no improvement so is put on daktarin since yesterday,but if her mouth was the problem re her feeding and pain then surely she would be like this at every feeds rather than just most feeds and be fine for 1 or 2?
took her to the doctors today and he said that even it was silent reflux he doesnt beleive in medicating for it its something she will eventually grow out of! how can he expect us to on like this? i hate seeing my little baby like this,its killing me    
i have also tried infacol for 2 weeks and she is still the same,also tried anti colic bottles and different size teats but nothing if anything she dribbles out more milk than drink it,she dribbles out a lot of milk even on the slow flow!
she had a tiny minute amount of blood mixed in with her stools a couple of times as well.
Gp says re the breathing thing that its a reflex thing that all babies have and is normal   
I just dont know who to turn to or what to do and have been ringing HV for aweek now but unable to speak with her as she is always out and never calls back despite several urgent messages left by me.
please, please can u help as i feel so desperate now and dont know what to do.
so sorry about the very long post lol. 
joe


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

poor you joe, i would think it could be one of a few things:
Colic
Teat size
Or the formula,
I would definately get back on to your health visitor, you should be able to get of them at about 9 in the morning or about 4 in the afternoon when they are not on visits, if you can't speak to your health visitor ask to speak to another one, at least then you can stress the importance of your concerns to someone, its really difficult for me to say whats going on without seeing her for myself, i'm assuming she is putting on weight? And is not having large vomits? 

Nic


----------



## joeimpatient (May 15, 2008)

Hi nichub,
thank you for taking the time to reply.Have changed the teats and bottles a couple of times but nothing,she dribbles out a lot of milk on slow flow so when we gave medium and vari flow she dribbled out even more (usually go through 2 muslin cloths on slow flow lol!)
She has been on infacol for almost 2 weeks but no change and doesnt seem colicky at all,also tried gripe water but no change.
The worst part is when she doesnt breath for a few seconds, it is so so scary to watch    
Because she arches her back and looks like she is in a lot of pain and the way she cries with tears rolling down her little face tells me its more than colic?
Anyway spoke to HV this morning and she says it could be that the thrush is probably all the down her oesaphegus (sp?) and thats whats causing the pain, but surely she would be in pain at every feeds and not most if it was that?
Anyway have made another appointment with gp for this afternoon as we cant just sit and do nothing.
Thanks again.

joe


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

no i agree its awful watchiing them so uncomfortable, with you saying she arches her back this would indicate reflux so maybe suggest some gaviscon to your gp and try that, 

let me know how you get on

nic


----------

